# Any Freecycle nuts,try this new site!!



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya

I was recently browsing the net and stumbled acros a new site called www.dontdumpthat.com

Its like Freecycle but nicer if that sounds mad.Its fairly new so its not too busy which I think is easier to deal with.

I have posted on my local board and its spurred me on to have a clear out.

Hope some of you find this helpful

Kelly

/links


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Have just joined up
Thanks for that!

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

We have one in our area and its really good, i find you get inundated with e mails from freecycle, it took me ages to stop them all!
have you used the site yet? its great for getting rid of stuff isnt it, i put all my unwanted stuff on and it goes in a flash!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks!

I'll have a look at that! I'm always recommending Freecycle to people on here


----------

